# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Improv Acting Lesson Plans

## Mojophonious

Hey theater teachers, I'll share my ideas and plans if you share yours with me! My main focus is Improv right now, and I also teach private voice. :Idea:   :Idea: 

[email protected]

----------


## miss tenderness

private voice?

----------


## mir

private voice lessons, i think.

i'm not a teacher, but i am a student, so just to give some support, acting and singing are two of my favorite classes!! so keep teaching them!  :Biggrin:

----------


## msdirector

I'm not primarily a teacher either. But I have been a stage director and actor for over 20 years, and I have taught acting, character development and directing workshops as well as doing a little private coaching. I'm always happy to share ideas.

----------


## Quincy

i am always happy to see people shearing ideas,thought and words about acting and music.if any one could give me guidlines i will always appreciate it.

----------


## Quincy

hello if you could give me some coaches on how to write song and improve voice for singing i think i will appreciate

----------


## byquist

Currently setting up scenarios for two partners. They each are given a conflicting intention, unbeknown by the other. 

Say, a brother and sister inherit $2 million. The brother gets $10,000 and the sister gets the rest. The $10,000 recipient's goal is to get his sister to be kind enough to share 50-50, esp. since he took care of the mother the last 5 years of her life. The $1,990,000 sister thinks the brother will waste any sizable money on gambling, plus he's adopted (but he doesn't know it yet). They meet to discuss the inheritance. 

Mostly I also like to work with props -- baseball caps and bats; mops and brooms and dirt and buckets; roller blades and pads.

Say, an overworked 20 year old wants to go out roller hockey and have fun on a Sat. a.m. His mother wants him to work on Saturday too since the family is in debt. Also, he always gets injured so at least she wants him to put on shin guards. She tries to put them on him, but he says he'll be laughed at by his buddies. Again, conflicting situation.

Two maids have been mopping and there's a broken glass antique on the floor. They deny doing it, knowing the other did it. Then the owner (who really broke it earlier) must blame it on one of them to get the insurance.

----------


## kelby_lake

going to the psychiatrist is a good one. Basically you get someone to be the psychiatrist and someone has to 'visit' them and concoct a fictitious problem which allows them to make it funny, dramatic, or sad. the psychiatrist can then impart advice.

----------


## Heathcliff

Hehe. _Planning_ improv lessons.

----------


## kelby_lake

I think the acting's supposed to be improv, not the plans! :P

----------

